# Lindsey: Rocket's not done making moves



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dennis Lindsey, Director of Player Personnel, said with 6 expiring contracts (Weatherspoon, Wesley, Baker, Moochie, Ward, James *since he will opt out*?) and two superstars, Houston still expects to garner alot of interest from other players and free agents. And apparently we still have 2 more trade exceptions for $2.4 million. He also said he believes Lonnie Baxter and Dion Glover have what it takes to be in this league.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Not so sure about Lonnie. He'll have to show me. I work with his ex-girl. She told of him talking about practice in Chicago and he would tell her of the coach always yelling at him because he couldnt remember the plays.

We dont need a guy who can't figure out if JVG wants a pick and roll or weakside basket cut.

I hope he pans out and is wrong, so we'll see. 

BTW, what PG's would you guys like to see on this team?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yup , those expirers have great financial worth in trades.

All together Rockets have around 21 mil of expiring contracts. Let me remind ya that few expirers and future Picks could get You Vince or Baron last mid-season. also guys like Toine and Payton moved.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Expirings have more worth at the trade deadline, true.

We need a real SG. I'm afraid if we dont spice up teh backcourt and keep the old guys we'll just hit a stagnation next season like what happened to Minnesota.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

We CANNOT keep the same guards on the roster. Some of them have to go. I like Sura off the bench. I like MJ, but he'll be bait since he went off about opting out for money


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So Mike James has a player option? When is the deadline for him to opt out? The 22nd?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So Mike James has a player option? When is the deadline for him to opt out? The 22nd?


No 05-06 is his last season then he can opt-out which he has said he will. Therefore it's essentially an expiring contract.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

23 said:


> BTW, what PG's would you guys like to see on this team?


I like Mo Williams of the Milwaukee Bucks. Not sure if we could get him for cheap, considering the Bucks will need a backup even if TJ Ford returns in full form. But realistically I don't think we are going to see the Rockets address the PG situation this summer. We will likely start the season with Stoudamire, Sura and James, all capable of playing at the 1. 



sherwin said:


> We need a real SG. I'm afraid if we dont spice up teh backcourt and keep the old guys we'll just hit a stagnation next season like what happened to Minnesota.


Exactly.

What we really need is a swingman like Greg Buckner to play at the 2, and perhaps Dion Glover to backup McGrady. Barry is great coming off the bench at the 2, and along with Sura/Head should get all the backup minutes. Buckner provides intensity and defense, and wouldn't need to play too many minutes with our guard depth. Morris Peterson from Toronto has always been someone I liked, but with Carter gone his role in Toronto has increased.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move Spoon and David Wesley to Portland for Nick Van Exel... And after, move Moochie Norris to Philadelphia for Michael Bradley and Kevin Ollie.


To Houston, Ollie is a way better backup PG than Moochie, Mo Brady replaces Spoon as a backup PF (Mo Bradley can grab some rebounds and is not undersized), and NVE running the PG (he can also play some SG)

Portland get a more suitable SG (who can play some PG too) in Wesley and a undersized veteran PF in Spoon (McMillan does in Seattle a good job with undersized PF's...lol)

Philadelphia get rid of Ollie's long contract and Moochie can replace Ollie's production (Ollie doesn't fit with Philadelphia system).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Move Spoon and David Wesley to Portland for Nick Van Exel...


I think if we really want NVE we can get him for cheaper, no way we giving Wesley for him.



> And after, move Moochie Norris to Philadelphia for Michael Bradley and Kevin Ollie
> 
> To Houston, Ollie is a way better backup PG than Moochie, Mo Brady replaces Spoon as a backup PF (Mo Bradley can grab some rebounds and is not undersized), and NVE running the PG (he can also play some SG)
> 
> Philadelphia get rid of Ollie's long contract and Moochie can replace Ollie's production (Ollie doesn't fit with Philadelphia system).


I don't like Ollie as our back-up PG... he's better than Moochie, but still a 3rd string PG to me. Mike Bradley will likely never develop in this league, it's been too long and he's had his chances to prove himself already. There's a reason why both Toronto and Orlando gave up on him.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

So what now?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

23 said:


> So what now?


we wait  

Stro and everyone else hasn't even been officially signed yet, there's still a lot of time.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

if you think about it, no team is ever done making moves.


----------

